# A case of Takotsubo cardiomyopathy in a patient with Iatrogenic thyrotoxicosis



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

A case of Takotsubo cardiomyopathy in a patient with Iatrogenic thyrotoxicosis.

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=122110&subspec_id=419


----------

